# Neuling sucht passende Angel



## Sorglos (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

  am letzten Freitag habe ich meine Prüfung bestanden und bin nun stolzer Besitzer des Fischereischeins.

  Eigentlich wollte ich mir nun eine gute Allroundangel zulegen. Nachdem ich hier gestern und heute ein wenig im Forum gelesen habe, musste ich aber feststellen, dass es keine Allroundangel gibt. 

Ich werde erst einmal hauptsächlich an Seen in und um Hamburg und Schleswig-Holstein angeln gehen.  Wäre es dann am besten, wenn ich mir erst einmal eine Karpfenrute zulege? Das Problem ist, dass ich selbst nicht weiß, was für einen Fisch ich angeln möchte. Ich habe nämlich so gut wie keine Erfahrung. Die Karpfenrute möchte ich mir zulegen, da dies in die Empfehlung den meisten Threads war, wenn jemand nach einer Allroundangel gesucht hat. In ein paar Monaten kann ich mir dann ja noch eine Angel für eine andere Fischart zulegen. Aber mit irgendwas muss ich ja mal anfangen.

  Was meint ihr dazu? Falls das mit der Karpfenrute eine sinnvolle Idee ist, könnt ihr mir gern Empfehlungen für Rute und Rolle usw. geben. Der Preis ist erst einmal egal. Es muss nicht das Teuerste sein, aber ich möchte Qualität kaufen, damit ich lange Freude daran habe.

  Gruß


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Da du nicht weist, was für eine Fischarz du beangeln möchtest, gestaltet sich die suche ein wenig schwerer willst du ansitzen oder willst du dich bewegen?


----------



## Theo254 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

mahlzeit,

ich habe als "allroundrute"
eine interfish steckrute 3m lang bis 180 gr. wurfgewicht
kann man eigentlich alles mit abdecken..
bis auf kleinvieh wie forellen oder kleiner weissfische.

Petri


----------



## Sorglos (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Ich weiß, das ist nicht so einfach.  Erst einmal möchte ich am See sitzen und die Pose beobachten, also ohne große Aktion. Ich habe vergessen zu schreiben, dass mir eine Teleskopangel am liebsten wäre. Wenn man mit deiner Interfish Steckrute so ziemlich alles abdecken kann. Könnte ich mir diese ja als Teleskopversion kaufen und benötige dann nur noch eine andere Angel für die Forellen.


----------



## Barsch1987 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Hi, empfehle dir dir als Allround Angel eine schwere Feeder Rute. 

z.B das hier: 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...en/saenger-spirit-mp1-heavy-feeder/detail.jsf

Als allroundangel in 3,60 Meter. Damit kannst du mit Futterkorb oder Pose auf Rotaugen/Brassen angeln, aber auch mit schweren bleien oder größeren Köderfischen auf Hecht/Karpfen oder Zander. Da hast du für den Anfang echt was vernünftiges zum kleinen Preis...


----------



## stephan148 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

warum willste du dir ne teleskop rute holen??? der einzige vorteil ist das sie platzsparender ist. Sonst nur nachteile meiner meinung nach!! hatte früher auch nur teleruten bin davon aber weg.


----------



## Sorglos (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Ich kaufe mir im nächsten Jahr evtl. einen Smart. Deshalb brauche ich etwas Platzsparendes. Den Beifahrersitz kann man ja im neuen Model komplett umklappen. Ich weiß trotzdem nicht, ob ich die „Sänger Spirit MP1 Heavy Feeder“ dann hineinbekomme. Ansonsten ist der Tipp schon einmal sehr gut. Mir gefällt die Rute.


----------



## stephan148 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

kauf dir bitte keinen smart!!!


----------



## cafabu (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

moin, moin,
erst mal herzlich willkommen und ein langes Anglerleben.
Die Frage nach einer "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" ist hier im Board etwas kritisch. Zu viele Spezialisten, zu viele hy end Gerätefetischisten (ist nicht negativ gemeint). Schon die Frage Telekop ja oder nein kann hier Seiten füllen. Und ob ein Smart für Dich richtig ist must Du letztendlich selber entscheiden.
Also ich finde es gibt schon Allroundruten. Natürlich sind dann bei div Fischarten und Grössen Kompromisse zu machen. Sie sind dann fürs Stippen zu heftig und für größere Karpfen zu leicht. Allerdings kenne ich keinen Angler der mit einer kompletten Ausrüstung für alle Fischarten und Größen angefangen hat.
Also wenn denn Teleskop dann suche eine zwischen 3.00 bis 4,00 Meter. Das Wurfgewicht würde ich von 30 bis 60 gr. wählen. Für ca 60 Euro bekommst Du schon eine gute Rute die Du lange nutzen kannst. Sammele damit Deine Erfahrungen und dann such Dir andere Ruten aus, die dann schon spezieller werden.
Übrigens falle nicht auf die sogenannten Ziehlfischruten herein. Die sind nur Verkaufsstrategie. Ich benutze z. B. eine Ziehlfisch Hecht hervorragend zum Karpfenangeln. 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Sorglos (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Hallo Carsten,


genau das denke ich auch. Ich möchte erst einmal anfangen. Später kann ich mir dann immer noch eine andere Angel kaufen, wenn ich genau weiß, was ich will. Habt ihr denn Empfehlungen für mich. Welche Teleskoprute ist gut und welche Rolle soll ich dazu kaufen?


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

ich empfehle dir mitchell tele universe 
3m 40-60wg
habe ich auch
top allroundrute
und 20€ extrem billig


----------



## cafabu (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Bei der Rute stellt sich die Frage willst Du eine im Internet bestellen oder beim Händler vor Ort. Internet ist für einen Anfänger problematisch, da er die Ruten ja nicht kennt. Ich würde Dir zum Anfang empfehlen geh zum Händler gibt die Vorgaben ca 60€, 3-4m, sie sollte bis max 300gr wiegen, ev Deine gewünschte Transportlänge, lass Dir was zeigen, nimm die Ruten in die Hand und welche Dir gefühlsmäßig zusagt, die nimmst Du.
 Bei der Rollenfrage gibt es natürlich auch 100 Antworten. Ich würde Dir ein Freilaufrolle empfehlen, die deckt viele Bereiche ab. Sie sollte Größenmäßig zu Deiner auserwählten Rute passen (ausbalanciert). Wichtig ist sehr gute Schnur, die dünn genug ist zum einfachen Posenangeln und genügend Reserve für einen Karpfen hat. Auch da gibt es reichlich Auswahl. Mach dem Händler klar, dass Du auch zukünftig bei ihm einkaufen möchtest, dann wird er Dich schon korrekt beraten.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## schadstoff (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Ich würd dir auch raten zu nem Tackle Dealer zu fahren ...!
Allein schon weil du es da auch selber begrabbeln kannst.

#h


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Was die rolle angeht würde ich dir auch zu einer Freilaufrolle raten, würde darauf achten, dass eine ersatzspule dabei ist, denn dann kannst du auf eine spule stärkere schnur z.b. 0.30 drauf machen und auf die andere eine dünnere z.b. 0.18 drauf machen


----------



## Sorglos (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Eigentlich wollte ich eine im Internet bestellen, da ich gern online einkaufe. Aber vielleicht ist es dann doch besser, wenn ich in ein Angelgeschäft gehe und mich noch einmal beraten lasse. Hauptsache ich werde nicht übers Ohr gehauen. Die können mir ja viel erzählen, da ich absolut keine Ahnung habe.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

wenn nicht gehste hin und lässt dich erst mal beraten, merkst dir am besten noch was sie dir verkaufen wollen und frägst dann hier nochmal nach


----------



## Sorglos (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Mal schauen, online wäre es mir schon lieber gewesen. Aber wenn man nicht weiß, was man kaufen soll, ist es schwierig.


----------



## NR.9 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Es gibt so viel gute Allroundruten .... 

Also der Tipp mit der Heavy Feeder war schon echt gut - wahre Allrounder diese Teile, fische selbst die Spirit One seit fast 5 Jahren auf alles mögliche. Sehr universal einsetzbar. Noch besser finde ich eine Feeder von einer Spro Serie, name fällt mir grade nicht ein ich glaube Precision hiessen die. Die hat etwas grössere Ringdurchmesser in der Spitze so das auch dickere Schnüre mit Posenstopper drauf sich gut werfen lassen. Sehr schöne Ruten sind auch die Spro Passion.
Desweiteren gibt es in der Balzer Diabolo Serie schöne passende Allroundruten sowie bei anderen Marken auch. 
Ich bevorzuge Allroundruten mit einer Länge von 3,6m und einen WG um die 60gr. ! Das mit der Telerute würde ich mir nochmal überlegen - du willst ja länger was von der Rute haben und es gibt auch schöne kurzgeteilte Steckruten ! Z.B. hat die Heavy Feeder bei mir mit 4,2m eine Tr.Länge von ca. 1,65m - sowas bekommt man doch quer in nen Smart oder...
Du hast die Qual der Wahl. Und auch Online wirst du bestimmt das richtige kaufen bei so vielen Infos und Vorschläge die man im Internet bekommt. Wichtig für Online käufe - Preise vergleichen !!!


----------



## cafabu (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Moin, moin,
vielleicht weiß ein boardy einen guten Händler in Deiner Nähe. Dann kommst Du auf Empfehlung, dass hilft schon mal. Ansonsten musst Du, wie gesagt, ihm klar machen, dass er bei guter Beratung einen neuen Stammkunden hat.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Carphunter 83 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

hi ich rate dir zu einer 3teiligen etwas Kräftigeren Feederrute die kannst du zum Karpfenangeln nehmen zum Forellenangeln zum Futterkorbangeln kannst auch zum Raubfischangeln nehmen mit Totem Köderfisch habe da noch 2wirklich niegelnagel neue Feederruten da in 3,30 60-120gr Wurfgewicht mit jeweils 3 wechselspitzen von Mitchell unzwar die Mitchell Universe 2. Aktueller Preis Pro rute 50 Euro kannst du von mir beide für 90 Euro haben.
gruss Flo


----------



## Sorglos (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Anscheinend ist die Heavy Feeder dann doch eine gute Angel für mich als Neuling. In einen Smart bekommt man wohl ca. 2 m quer rein. Dann sollte es passen mit einer Steckrute. Ich werde mir wohl erst im neuen Jahr eine Angel kaufen. Bis dahin überlege ich mir dann noch, ob ich zum Händler in meiner Nähe gehe oder die Heavy Feeder bestelle. Die Heavy Feeder kostet ja nun auch nicht die Welt. Ich danke euch jedenfalls für eure Antworten. Welche Rolle könnt ihr mir denn dazu empfehlen?


----------



## NR.9 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Achte bei einer Feeder auf die Ringdurchmesser der Spitze - man sagt der Durchmesser solle min. das 10fache der Schnurstärke ergeben. 
Die Sänger Spirit One z.B. lässt sich bis ca.0,25mm Schnur gut fischen - sollte als Allroundrute passen aber wer auf Hecht,Aal oder Karpfen fischen will sollte darauf achten das sich auch Schnüre um die 0,30mm gut fischen lassen. Mein Tipp Spro Precision... !!!
Eine mittlere Freilaufrolle sollte ausreichend sein - z.B. die Cormoran Cormaxx um die 5 Kugellager - sehr günstig aber wirklich sehr beliebt und robust für ein solches Preisspektrum.

Viel Glück


----------



## Isarfischerin (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Hallo Sorglos,

2 Meter QUER im SMART? Ganz sicher nicht, denn der hat Innenmaße Tür Fahrer Innenverkleidung <-> Tür Beifahrer Innenverkleidung ca. 1,27 m und Fenster Fahrer <-> Fenster Beifahrer 1,18 m.

Aber ich kann Dir aus langjähriger Langlauferfahrung sagen, daß meine 2,10-m-Rennbretter längs reingepaßt haben, also durchgereicht zwischen den beiden Sitzen und vorne aufs Armaturenbrett aufgelegt. Länger hätten sie aber auch nicht sein dürfen :-(.

Es grüßt 
die Isarfischerin


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Warum wird eigentlich immer eine Feeder für einen Neuling empfohlen?
Ist doch vollkommener Quatsch, wenn eigentlich nach einer Allroundrute, noch dazu in Teleskop gefragt wurde.

TE:
Lass dich nicht verunsichern, es gibt gute und recht günstige Teleruten auf dem Markt, die im Gegensatz zur Feeder auch WIRKLICHE Allroundruten sind.

Bsp:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&sqi=2&ved=0CDAQgwgwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fishingtackle24.de%2Fproduct_info.php%3Fproducts_id%3D14055&ei=h3wQTfXwJI3Kswagtu3-DA&usg=AFQjCNH_9eSfGoE7zG0AIl4MYQi3lqdclA&sig2=FxGhiNLaOPkkF0FC87SCZA

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...Vre5wwNqB5k_mcCQQ&sig2=-99SM9poqhDt0m6bXjnyPA


und so weiter...


----------



## NR.9 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Du hast anscheinen gar keine Ahnung was man alles mit ner Feederrute besser machen kann als mit ner normalen Allroundrute !
Empfohlen werden hier auch ne menge Allroundruten und die Entscheidung liegt zum schluss beim TE - es wurde nur darauf hingewiesen das eine Feeder auch eine Allroundrute sein kann.
Beispiele...
Sie ist fast so gut zum Forellenfischen wie eine Spirorute,
Sie ist fast so gut zum Stippen wie eine Bologneserute, 
man kann Feedern und Pickern,
Man kann mit schweren Gewichten werfen wenns mal weit raus soll,
sie kann auch gut zum Brandungsangeln benutzt werden,
sie ist auch eine schöne Aalrute wenn man es versteht richtig zu drillen,

Karpfen,Zander,Schleie,Hecht,Rotauge,Brasse,Barsch,Forelle,Flunder,Meeräsche !!!!

In meinen Augen eine WIRKLICHE Allroundrute unter dennen die sich so nennen.

Die im oberen Link gezeigte Super Natural finde ich aber auch klasse.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Sorglos
kennste keinen Angler, mit dem du mal in ein Geschäft gehen kannst? ( event. vom Lehrgang?)
Und ja , dass was Kohlmeise gepostet hat, sehe ich auch als vielmehr Allround , als ne Feeder ( damit geht sicher auch so Einiges. Das auch aus Platzgründen, es muss noch mehr mit ans Wasser.

Gruß A.


----------



## Sorglos (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Ich habe ganz bei mir in der Nähe ein großes Angelgeschäft (dieangler.de) gefunden, dort werde ich mal hingehen und gucken.


_Mit quer in den Smart meine ich von hinten links unten, nach vorne rechts oben._


----------



## Isarfischerin (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuling sucht passende Angel*

Hallo Sorglos, 

diagonal durch die Karre? Ja da sollten 2 Meter gehen ;-).

Es grüßt 
die Isarfischerin

Schöne Weihnachten!


----------

